# More reasons for why I carry.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

These are just a few reasons why I've opted to legally carry a concealed handgun.

*Crime Clock 2004
Every 23.1 seconds: One Violent Crime
Every 32.6 minutes: One Murder
Every 5.6 minutes: One Forcible Rape
Every 1.3 minutes: One Robbery
Every 36.9 seconds: One Aggravated Assault*
http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/cius_04/summary/crime_clock/index.html

The following stories are just three sources on one day.

*Police Search for Missouri Woman Who Kidnapped Baby, Slashed Mother's Throat*
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,214082,00.html

*Suspect Arrested*
_"A man has been arrested in South Carolina in the kidnapping case of a girl rescued from a bunker when she sent a text message to her mother's cell phone..."_
http://www.foxnews.com/national/index.html
*
5 Duquesne Basketball Players Injured in Pennsylvania Campus Shooting*
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,214208,00.html

*Police: Hit Man Strangled by Intended Victim*
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,214120,00.html
*
Father of 3 Officers Is Killed*
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/17/nyregion/17stab.html

*Brooklyn Man Is Held in Death of a Landlord*
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/17/nyregion/17arrest.html
*
Family, friends gather to mourn teen's death*
http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060916/NEWS01/609160341/1002

*Police search for man accused in son's death*
http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060914/NEWS01/609140391/1002

*10 most wanted*
http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/topten/fugitives/fugitives.htm


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Yep, those are all pretty good reasons to carry. One of the stories hit a little close to home. A girl I went to high school with and her boy friend were sacrificed by a satanic cult back in 1989. I lived in west Texas at the time and in our area there was a cult wondering and living in the deep off road wooded areas and prayed on local farm animals and young people parked and making out on the off roads, sort of a Blair Witch kind of thing. My friends and I used to go camping on land owned by different farmers we knew in the area, we would just walk for about 1-2 hours, find a place along the river and camp. This cult prayed on folks and animals from about 87-90 during that time I never ran into any of them but some friends of mine did and one of them had a Winchester 30-30, and just the site of it may have saved their lives. 
The death of Sally and her boyfriend was on Unsolved Mysteries in 1991, no arrest have ever been made in her death and no one from the cult was ever found in the area but the cult has not been heard from since about 1990 or 91 but people still camp in the woods there with caution.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! I pray someday those monsters will be found and then :smt068 .


----------

